# How to Search on SoapMakingForum like a Pro



## Nevada (May 13, 2013)

http://sitecomber.com/ Type in your search term in the "For" box

Put "http://www.soapmakingforum.com" in the "Within" box

click search

*[Edited to add 1/19/2016 that Sitecomber has changed their format. To search like a pro, scroll down to DeeAnna's post (post #3) and follow her directions. They work like a charm.] *


----------



## Nehlena (Feb 21, 2015)

SOOOOOOO helpful... Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 4, 2015)

Or you can go to Google and type this in the search box:

type your keywords here site:soapmakingforum.com

where "type your keywords here" are the words you want to search for. 

Here's an example that would search for threads mentioning lard and tallow: lard tallow site:soapmakingforum.com

If you want to search for a phrase, not just individual words, put the phrase in quotes. You can include individual words along with phrases, if you like. 

Here's an example that would look for soap made with a blue swirl and using coconut oil as an ingredient: blue swirl "coconut oil" site:soapmakingforum.com


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 23, 2016)

Is there a way to pin a thread to read again later without contributing to the conversation? I've read so many great ones that I'd like to read again when I can take notes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2017)

'BUMP". Thank you, DeeAnna!
I'm bumping this thread for Newbies to the Forum like meself. It's a huge help for finding topics I'd like to know more about.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 3, 2017)

Vickywms said:


> I recently made 2 batches of coconut oil soap. One was cold processed and one hot processed. After theyhadcured, I felted some of my raw wool around the bars of soap. That worked great but when I sold or gave away my felted soaps, when they used them, the soap got very soft almost gel like. Is there something I can do to
> Prevent this?




This is the how to search the forum thread. Please post I'm the appropriate section so that you get help.  Welcome!  I moved your post to the lye based forum.  New topic.  CP Felted Soap Problem.


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 5, 2018)

My gosh, DeAnna, your information should make searching so many sites easier.  Thank you.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Oct 16, 2018)

This is very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 29, 2018)

Here's a tip for getting more out of the SMF search engine --

Search on key words that specifically relate to the information you want to find. As best you can, avoid using general soap making terms that are used a lot in all kinds of SMF discussions (lye and soap are two examples.) 

Also eliminate any words that don't directly pertain to your topic. For example, if you want to find out more about making lye from wood ashes, you might want to search for just "wood ash" rather than use a more generic phrase such as "how to make lye from wood ash."


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 28, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Or you can go to Google and type this in the search box:
> 
> type your keywords here site:soapmakingforum.com
> 
> ...


Insert  with joy. Was looking for something in particular. Not finding it but figured no way could I be 1st to wonder bout it. Anyway found this post & BAM, found EXACTLY what I was looking for. YIPPEE . THANK YOU


----------

